# Can-Am National Holidays – July 1 & 5 2014 : World Cup, Humidex 106 & Still Sick!!!



## MadPatSki (Jul 30, 2014)

*Can-Am National Holidays – July 1 & 5 2014 : World Cup, Humidex 106 & Still Sick!!!*



skiNEwhere said:


> The ski season ain't over 'til ALL the snow is gone. Way to go out there and get it



Not much snow left to ski after we got a good at it in early July.

Every July experience is different, even if there is rarely much snow left. I decided to good checkout two main Eastern July ski options after skiing in the Laurentians last July and Tuckerman in 2007, 2008 and 2011. Riverc0il joined me for the US madness.

*Can-Am National Holidays – July 1 & 5 2014 : World Cup, Humidex 106 & Still Sick!!!*

Back-to-back ski extreme experiences (i.e. extreme in madness):
– Temperature in the 90F range one day to 90mph wind gust the next;
– From shorts and topless to “I need an extra jacket” weather;
– Driving with heavy storm warnings, torrential rain, T-storm and fireworks;
– Highway construction and orange cones everywhere;
– Avoiding wildlife at 75mph like the giant moose standing in middle of the interstate. Plus a fox and maybe even a grey wolf running across the car.
– Safety was an issue even before I started skiing, especially that I wasn’t even carrying a gun. This is New Hampshire, with the odd grey wolf and firearm carrying citizen.

“What?
There isn’t any snow?
Are you mad?” I answered “Yes!”

That was the main reaction by the US Gun-carrying Custom Officer when he questioned me about my plans for US soil. Other reactions of disbelief from fellow hikers on the Tuckerman Ravine Trail where they saw us with our skis? “Are you training for Alaska? Where are you going to find the snow?”

I didn’t get a reaction in Canada: it was just child play. People were climbing the hill in bathing suits to go tubing and didn’t notice us with our skis. I was even told before my July 1 trek if 40+ celsius with humidex wasn’t too hot to go skiing? No, it was one more reason to find some snow. Definitely cooler than playing World Cup football in the Brazilian tropical heat.

Both adventures were greeted with some disappointment at the speed in which the snow had melted since the last pictures were taken of both places. 

Click link to continue to read and see more pictures.

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...ly-1-5-2014-world-cup-humidex-106-still-sick/




Where is the snow in Tuckerman?




People tubing.




Riverc0il milking it




No patch is too far, nor too small!!!

The skiing is over… in the East. It is time to hop on a plane if you  want to continue this game into August!!! Or go find a patch of snow at  the local arena. I’ll try to ski you in August!!!

This is the best way to fight the summer skiing withdrawal.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 30, 2014)

You guys are both nuts!! But that's why we like you. Awesome photos on SmugMug.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 31, 2014)

Abubob said:


> You guys are both nuts!!



Thanks...We'll someone has to be. :dunce:

I actually lied in my TR, the actual word used by the US Custom Officer was "nuts" (Are you "nuts"?), not "mad". But the rest of the quote is accurate.



Abubob said:


> But that's why we like you. Awesome photos on SmugMug.



Thanks again. That is one of the reason I had some much difficulty choosing which pictures to use in the TR. So much easier when there is no action shots involved, but not as much fun.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 3, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> That is one of the reason I had some much difficulty choosing which pictures to use in the TR. So much easier when there is no action shots involved, but not as much fun.



One thing I don't understand is how some folks say that if spend your time photographing something that you're not really in the moment. I think these are the same folks who only WISH they had a camera.


----------



## MadPatSki (Aug 10, 2014)

Abubob said:


> One thing I don't understand is how some folks say that if spend your time photographing something that you're not really in the moment. I think these are the same folks who only WISH they had a camera.


Photography is a passion. I will not take pictures of every trip, but sometimes I just like to bring the camera around. For the record, I almost that have zero pictures from my best powder days...but on some lazy days, I love to combine the two passions. I guess it is like posting TRs on ski forums or on a blog; I do it for myself mainly (that would explain why I don't post timely TRs - my next TR that I want to post as been unfinished for over 1 year and is from Argentina in 2009. Some people have a personal diary, I have a pictures and a blog. 

One of the best examples of photography and skiing that I know is done by Greg from Famousinternetskiers...I just love his work and passion...on skis and behind a camera. I am in the moment when I ski...but I'm not in the moment on other days when I remember how great (or bad) some past days were. Always educational to look back as long as you don't let it run your life.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> For the record, I almost that have zero pictures from my best powder days...



Well, it's good to have priorities.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------

